
“Trump Should Not Be Our President” Says Ex-Facebook CPO Chris Cox - MintChocoisEw
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/08/chris-cox-since-facebook/
======
topmonk
Facebook doesn't like Trump? I don't see that as a negative about him.

